# Scan driver for HP PSC 1610



## SSlle (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to find the driver for the HP PSC 1610 so that I can use it as a scanner. I do not have the software CD for it anymore. It will print and copy, but not scan. It should work with a DELL inspiron 1525 and an Acer Aspire 7520-5757 through Photoshop.
Many thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Your drivers are here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=390315&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us
Select your OS.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

